# Decision between two models 921045 and 921048



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello everyone !

I'm currently looking to pull the trigger on my first snowblower.
I just sold my ATV with a plow on it (it was a b*tch to start in the winter... left me stranded a few times last 2winters)
I'm in the catskills in NY, on a mountain, so we get some decent snowfall (around 66" per year on average total)
My driveway is clean/smooth blacktop, 2 large cars wide at the top (honda CRV and honda pilot fit comfortably next to each other), and can fit x1 more car behind each of same size before the driveway tapers down into a single card width, there is a bumpout at the bottom for a visitor to park and not block the driveway, and it expands/opens at the end like normal driveways do.
I'd say it's probably 65-75' long total.

I've narrowed my search down to:

Ariens deluxe 24" (921045) vs Ariens deluxe 28" SHO (921048)

the 24" is priced MSRP $1299 vs the 28" at $1499

this is best in the area, other shops have them at $100-150 above MSRP markup (yeah my area sucks for deals) so I'm set with this shop/location to purchase from (guy is super nice, he's an engine/equipment repair shop, family owned since 1943, local, and comes recommended by many in the area as honest and reliable)

I'm just a little torn on which one to get.
I know the 28" will cut my clear time down a bit, but by how much??
Will the ~300 CC engine eat more gas than the ~250cc??
Maintenance cost difference between them??
Handling/maneuverability between them??
I figure repairs/maintenance/cost to maintain should be pretty close, and a nonfactor, so it really boils down to:

is it worth the $217 (after tax) upcharge to buy the 28" SHO vs the 24"

What would the pros/cons be of each model vs the other one?

I look forward to some input here, and I'll also do some searching myself
Thanks guys!

Ed


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I’d go for the bigger engine. It’ll make more difference speed wise than the larger bucket. It will use more gas, but it will be a negligible increase given the same amount of work/snow moved.


----------



## mctwist (Jan 4, 2018)

I live in eastern Canada, and we probably average about 100" of snow. I have a 28" pro with a 420cc engine. I doubt I fill my 2 gallon canister more than 5-6 times per year... So I'm not sure how much gas is in your area, but even at 4$ per gallon you're looking what, maybe 50$ gas for the season?

Get the bigger one now, you won't regret it in deep, wet snow. Buy the smaller one, and you'll probably wish you had bought the bigger one. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> I’d go for the bigger engine. It’ll make more difference speed wise than the larger bucket. It will use more gas, but it will be a negligible increase given the same amount of work/snow moved.


kind of my thought process as well
If they were same engine just bucket different I’d stick with the smaller one, but since it’s 50cc larger I’m thinking that will chow the snow better



mctwist said:


> I live in eastern Canada, and we probably average about 100" of snow. I have a 28" pro with a 420cc engine. I doubt I fill my 2 gallon canister more than 5-6 times per year... So I'm not sure how much gas is in your area, but even at 4$ per gallon you're looking what, maybe 50$ gas for the season?
> 
> Get the bigger one now, you won't regret it in deep, wet snow. Buy the smaller one, and you'll probably wish you had bought the bigger one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


again my thoughts exactly
85% of the storms it wont matter
The other 15% I’ll be wishing I got the big daddy


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi there. 

The 28” Deluxe SHO is often mentioned as one of the best bang for the buck machines out there. I definitely agree that it is, and you are getting a lot more capability for a very modest price increase over the 24” deluxe. Not just the engine size but a higher output impeller.

It’s also not hard to maneuver and handles big dumps of snow easily. As far as gas consumption goes, the difference will be negligible when you consider a smaller machine requires more passes, and the smaller engine has to work harder in bigger snow events.


----------



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> Hi there.
> 
> The 28” Deluxe SHO is often mentioned as one of the best bang for the buck machines out there. I definitely agree that it is, and you are getting a lot more capability for a very modest price increase over the 24” deluxe. Not just the engine size but a higher output impeller.
> 
> It’s also not hard to maneuver and handles big dumps of snow easily. As far as gas consumption goes, the difference will be negligible when you consider a smaller machine requires more passes, and the smaller engine has to work harder in bigger snow events.


thank you.
all your responses seem to echo that of my thoughts and those of friends.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

It seems either would do your job. In some situations the smaller bucket has advantages. "Honey, I put orange pin stripes on your CRV"


----------



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

Darby said:


> It seems either would do your job. In some situations the smaller bucket has advantages. "Honey, I put orange pin stripes on your CRV"


ironically, I’m until one with the crv 🤣


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> Hi there.
> 
> The 28” Deluxe SHO is often mentioned as one of the best bang for the buck machines out there. I definitely agree that it is, and you are getting a lot more capability for a very modest price increase over the 24” deluxe. Not just the engine size but a higher output impeller.
> 
> It’s also not hard to maneuver and handles big dumps of snow easily. As far as gas consumption goes, the difference will be negligible when you consider a smaller machine requires more passes, and the smaller engine has to work harder in bigger snow events.


Not one of the best
It is the best bang for the buck by alot
15 lb feet motor with the sho hi speed pulley its worth 600 more then the 24 deluxe
i woudnt even buy a blower with 12.5 lb feet its lucky to be 7 hp on its best day thats if its running 3600 rpm most come low
the industry minimum should be 15 lb feet thats 8.5 ish hp @ 3600
unless you live in fl


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Ed

I would definitely go with the Deluxe 28 SHO, it really is one of the best value for your $ machines on the market. Operating and maintenance cost differences are negligible.

The auto turn works great and it is very maneuverable around vehicles. More HP, wider bucket and high speed impeller are worth the extra $, especially spread out over 20 years or so. The $217.00 price difference really is a bargain.

It sounds like you have a very good dealer, which is also a bonus these days, as it seems good ones are getting harder to find.

It will handle what ever old man winter throws at you, I am very happy with mine.


----------



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

1132le said:


> Not one of the best
> It is the best bang for the buck by alot
> 15 lb feet motor with the sho hi speed pulley its worth 600 more then the 24 deluxe
> i woudnt even buy a blower with 12.5 lb feet its lucky to be 7 hp on its best day thats if its running 3600 rpm most come low
> ...


Thank you.
I'm definitely in agreement after all the replies to go with the big dawg.



Ziggy65 said:


> Welcome to the forum Ed
> 
> I would definitely go with the Deluxe 28 SHO, it really is one of the best value for your $ machines on the market. Operating and maintenance cost differences are negligible.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!

Yeah this guy is great, he's 71 years old, it's a family business and been there since the 1940's.
I'm hoping he holds out a few years, he seems in good shape, b/c his son (who was going to take over) passed from COVID last year, so I don't think it's being passed to family after him, just his top employee, which could be good, or bad.

There's another local family owned shop near me too, who are reputable, but they were the one's with the higher pricing on the machine (although they also are in a more populated area, so sometimes market adjustments are made for that)

Anyway, I really appreciate all the help here.
This place is awesome!


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Ed, I live near high point in jersey. IMHO, go for the more powerful blower. Most storms it’s over lol, but we do get heavy wet snow. When we get the once in awhile monster storm, like last year, you’ll thank yourself. Also think about the end of driveway monster.


----------



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

Huntergreen said:


> Ed, I live near high point in jersey. IMHO, go for the more powerful blower. Most storms it’s over lol, but we do get heavy wet snow. When we get the once in awhile monster storm, like last year, you’ll thank yourself. Also think about the end of driveway monster.


thanks!!
yeah that was my thinking as well!!


----------



## Big_6 (Dec 16, 2020)

Mongoose, 
You need to address the impeller spacing in the chute with some mudflaps. Initially, the rubber will burn off, but the impeller will throw the wettest snow.
Now, the snow in the High Point area of Jersey won't be a challenge anymore!
I felt my 24 compact was too underpowered in the deepest snow. I had to drive at the slowest speeds in the deep stuff.
The only plus for the 24 is it is lighter and more maneuverable in tight spots.
Good luck!





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

My Compact 24 (gave to my Son) would plow snow like a big dog after the impeller mod, tossed snow 30ft easily and never slowed down in any wet snow but I mostly plow in low gear with the we stuff. I am hoping my refurbished 11528LE works as good as the Compact 24 did. They are a great snow blower.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Catskills does get hit with nasty storms....stay with the 28" you will be a happy camper.


----------



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hollowpoint said:


> Catskills does get hit with nasty storms....stay with the 28" you will be a happy camper.


Yeah that’s what I’m going with
Picking it up Friday
I’ll drop some pics
While i appreciate the folks talking 24” compact with a impeller mod, I’m not keen on drilling on a brand new blower!!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Try it this year and see ... If you have to, you can do it next year when it is not new anymore ....


----------



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Try it this year and see ... If you have to, you can do it next year when it is not new anymore ....


yeah, but that means i'm buying the 24" and "seeing if it's okay"
i'm just going straight for the 28" and being done with it


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

mongoose221 said:


> i'm just going straight for the 28" and being done with it



Have you had an opportunity to try your machine out yet?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

shoudnt even be a question
the 28 sho is great blower
the other not so much
its worth 500 more


----------



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hollowpoint said:


> Have you had an opportunity to try your machine out yet?


Yessir!!
last week we had a good 10+ inches that rained on top of it lightly, so it was HEAVY.
She chugged a little bit (it was heeeeeeeeeeeavy snow) but chewed through it no problem.
had to tilt it back and take on half depth, then go over it again, a couple of times, but overall, really satisfied so far!


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Next time you change oil put in synthetic....1st gear go slow...it will chug like a champ.
Glad to hear your machine worked out


----------



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hollowpoint said:


> Next time you change oil put in synthetic....1st gear go slow...it will chug like a champ.
> Glad to hear your machine worked out


thank you!
any particular oil you recommend?


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

mongoose221 said:


> any particular oil you recommend?


LOL....now there is a question I won't touch. Nor do I wish to start an "oil thread". Motorcycle forums are full of them and then there is "Bob is the Oil Guy" forums. Choose what you like, big box stores have "snowblower specific" stuff for 5.99 20oz or whatever. Oil companies/refineries make oil....not snowblower/lawnmower/motorcycle companies. At my age I buy what's on sale at Wally World. I can mention what my go to oil is but confident it will start a lot of flak. So, I do use 1 brand in all of my past motorcycles, car, mower everything. I'll leave it there.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

supertech full synthetic.(wally world) 5w30. its good enough.....I dont know what it costs now, but i was buying last fall $14.81 a 5 qt jug. prob went up.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Walked into an auto store and went into sticker shock at oil prices.


----------

